# ROLLERZ ONLY BIKE CLUB WORLDWIDE



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WELL ALL THE OTHER CLUBS GOTTA CLUB TOPIC IN HERE LETS SEE HOW THIS ONE WORKS OUT. ANYONE CAN POST IN HERE JUST NO HATING


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: no hating i like that.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

we already got a topic like this, its probably like 10 pages back in the history by now though


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH WELL I DIDNT FEEL LIKE DIGGING IT UP LOL SO HOWS YOUR DAY TODAY TONY LOL AND YES EVERYONE NO HATING JUST TO SHOW YOU GUYS WE LOVE EVERYONE AND NOT JUST OURSELVES. WELCOME TO ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

love?????????? ewwwww you got the cooties.......jk bro love back........


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS UP DIRTY MAKE SURE YOU PEEP IN THIS TOPIC MORE OFTEN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Nov 1 2006, 02:14 AM~6480918
> *WHAT UP ROLLERZ!!!!
> *



Whatup bro how's that new baby treatin ya? Keepin ya up all hours of the night? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up CHAMPS!!!! 3 times that is!!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats up taco dirty tony and nate


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup brother how ya been


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

*Happy Halloween*  All :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

gud n u u should b able to get some parts off u soon


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

guess what imma be for halloween?????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:08 AM~6481225
> *guess what imma be for halloween?????
> *



An Ass Clown? :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP FELLAS


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wat


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Q-Vo locos.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

naw something even scarier

lol

mike lopez


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats uo taco


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sup Taco!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup raul happy halloween i bet you scared alot of kids huh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 08:49 PM~6482508
> *sup raul happy halloween i bet you scared alot of kids huh
> *


Nah, Im too tired to care about them kids. Holloween should be on the weekends.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i know right i remember it was always on the weekend when i was younger or at least i think they where


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 09:02 PM~6482608
> *i know right i remember it was always on the weekend when i was younger or at least i think they where
> *


I know!!! Now they fuck it up and have it on a monday or some shit. :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what's going on RO...


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

haha lol my mate went trick a treating in austrailia and someold lady gave him an apple 

CAN"T FORGOT ABOUT OBESITY LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some images for my homies from Rollerz Only :biggrin:
the car from Chamillionaire's video, riding dirty


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wrong pic :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 07:34 AM~6483897
> *some images for my homies from Rollerz Only :biggrin:
> the car from Chamillionaire's video, riding dirty
> 
> ...


Thats one nice deuce. Post up bikes of the bikes rollerz has out. or any projects.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 07:25 AM~6482405
> *naw something even scarier
> 
> lol
> ...


Money and parts hno: hno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 08:02 AM~6482608
> *i know right i remember it was always on the weekend when i was younger or at least i think they where
> *


Everyday was a weekend for you when you were a lil kid cuz you never went to school fooker :twak:



:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 05:38 PM~6483919
> *wrong pic :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that one of those trucks Jay Leno bought recently? They're huge as hell


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2006, 07:45 AM~6483952
> *Isn't that one of those trucks Jay Leno bought recently?  They're huge as hell
> *


I'd buy one of those, just for the hell of it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Nov 1 2006, 05:48 PM~6483969
> *I'd buy one of those, just for the hell of it.
> *


They're badass. Like driving a big rig with a truck bed on it :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, that thing had one of the loudest systems i have ever heard


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

there pertty nice on the inside.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 05:56 PM~6483995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These murals were done out of Candyman's shop weren't they? Isn't that Overnight Celebrity :dunno:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2006, 09:00 AM~6484014
> *These murals were done out of Candyman's shop weren't they?  Isn't that Overnight Celebrity :dunno:
> *


i'm not sure from where, but john saenz did them and i know he's also from corpus chirsti, here's the truch they are on


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's a better picture and another under the hood, it looks like Sable, the first WWE diva


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY TONY I WENT TO SCHOOL EVERYDAY I HAD TO MY MOM WORKED AT MY HIGH SCHOOL DUDE SHE EVEN GAVE ME A FEW DETENTIONS. MY MOM ALWAYS USE TO CATCH ME AND MY FRIENDS BREAKDANCIN IN THE HALLS AND SHE USE TO YELL AT US AND SAY "NO BREAKING CABRON"


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY I COULD BE WRONG OR COULD BE HIGH OFF OF TO MUCH CANDY FROM LAST NIGHT BUT ONE OF THOSE GIRLS ON THAT TRUCK MURAL LOOKS LIKE CHRISTINA AGUILERRA THE CHICK WITH BLUE EYES AND BLACK HAIR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 06:06 PM~6484037
> *here's a better picture and another under the hood, it looks like Sable, the first WWE diva
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice quality murals. Do you know if John is out of Candyman's shop?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Good morning Rollerz and all other clubs out there.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup sexy hey nate everytime i see your name on here i think of the picture from vegas of you gettin the interview when u looked like you was tweakin lol i also think of the time you was in my bath tub lol j/k im not gay i sware


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 07:53 PM~6484594
> *sup sexy hey nate everytime i see your name on here i think of the picture from vegas of you gettin the interview when u looked like you was tweakin lol i also think of the time you was in my bath tub lol j/k im not gay i sware
> *


You Puerto Ricans are all alike :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Whats up RO! Is it all good in ya hoods?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS A MATTA TONY YOU DONT LIKE SOME ISLAND SPICE IN YOUR LIFE LOL HEY THATS ONE OF THE PICS THE OTHER ONE WHERE HE LOOKS LIKE HE IS SLURRIN HIS WORDS AND LOOKS LIKE SLOTH LOL IS THE BEST ONE. IN THIS ONE HE LOOKS LIKE HIS ARM GOT SOME BOOB ACTION


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

He's daydreaming about candy paint jobs, flake, crazy murals.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 08:17 PM~6484732
> *WHATS A MATTA TONY YOU DONT LIKE SOME ISLAND SPICE IN YOUR LIFE LOL HEY THATS ONE OF THE PICS THE OTHER ONE WHERE HE LOOKS LIKE HE IS SLURRIN HIS WORDS AND LOOKS LIKE SLOTH LOL IS THE BEST ONE. IN THIS ONE HE LOOKS LIKE HIS ARM GOT SOME BOOB ACTION
> *


I like the Puerto Rican women, now they're hot. Damn it you got me thinkin of Selma Hayek (spelling?) now :twak:

Here, you mean this pic ? See that's what I get for having a low action camera


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS HAD A KID OR TOO. YEAH RIGHT YOUR NOT THINKING OF HER YOUR THINKIN OF ME LOL. SO YOU GONNA GET A RESTROOM BREAK NOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 08:35 PM~6484788
> *LOOKS LIKE SHE HAS HAD A KID OR TOO. YEAH RIGHT YOUR NOT THINKING OF HER YOUR THINKIN OF ME LOL. SO YOU GONNA GET A RESTROOM BREAK NOW
> *



C section? :dunno:

Yeah just got back from the bathroom break. The other guy probably thought I was strugglin with that turd :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 09:51 AM~6484238
> *HEY I COULD BE WRONG OR COULD BE HIGH OFF OF TO MUCH CANDY FROM LAST NIGHT BUT ONE OF THOSE GIRLS ON THAT TRUCK MURAL LOOKS LIKE CHRISTINA AGUILERRA THE CHICK WITH BLUE EYES AND BLACK HAIR
> *


you better be kidding, of course it's Christina Aguilera, the one on the right is Jessica Alba, don't know the one on the left


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2006, 09:58 AM~6484284
> *Very nice quality murals.  Do you know if John is out of Candyman's shop?
> *


i'm not sure, but i think he did REC'S murals, he should know


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Some day Tony "biter T" Ortega will have our web site up!!!!!! :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

i think jon saenz did do those murals. he does real good murals. he did do RECs murals.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 1 2006, 10:59 PM~6485635
> *Some day Tony "biter T" Ortega will have our web site up!!!!!! :buttkick:  :guns:
> *



Hey that's all on Manny's hands now, he said he's fully responsible. I did my part


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn tony so u actually did goto the bathroom ewww your sick lol so when did manny say he was gonna have the shit ready


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

actually nevermind WWW.rollerzonlylrb.com is up expect more updates everyone


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 11:45 PM~6485881
> *actually nevermind WWW.rollerzonlylrb.com is up expect more updates everyone
> *


x2 whenever I get a chance I'll upload more pics for it 


http://www.rollerzonlylrb.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WORD ON THE STREET IS ROLLERZ IS GONNA DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 12:15 AM~6486038
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS ROLLERZ IS GONNA DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.
> *


hno: I'm scurred :tears:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

your always scurred imma call you scaryT so now your , TONYO,biterT, and scaryT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 12:24 AM~6486075
> *your always scurred imma call you scaryT so now your , TONYO,biterT, and scaryT
> *


Don't forget about my girlfriend T mobile :roflmao:

That's the new name LIL PHX helped me with haha cuz she was always on the phone when I was setting up the bikes in Vegas.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 02:15 PM~6486038
> *WORD ON THE STREET IS ROLLERZ IS GONNA DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR.
> *


Now if we can get EVERYONE (taco) to get ready for the tour then we will be alright! :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOO I SEE WHERE THIS IS GOING WELL FOR YOUR INFORMATION I WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR NOT SURE HWEN BUT I WILL BE AND ON TOP OF THAT MISTER GEEKED UP WITH A HOT CHICK GETTIN INTERVIEWED IF YA GOT SOME CASH TO SWING MY WAY TO HELP OUT I WILL GLADLY EXCEPT(PLASTIC AS WELL)


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

PSHHHHHHHHHHHH TONY PSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CAN U HEAR ME NOW LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 01:42 AM~6486559
> *PSHHHHHHHHHHHH TONY PSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CAN U HEAR ME NOW LOL
> *



Oh no wait I'm coming up on a dead zone..................


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:41 PM~6486552
> *OOOOOOOOOO I SEE WHERE THIS IS GOING WELL FOR YOUR INFORMATION I WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR NOT SURE HWEN BUT I WILL BE AND ON TOP OF THAT MISTER GEEKED UP WITH A HOT CHICK GETTIN INTERVIEWED IF YA GOT SOME CASH TO SWING MY WAY TO HELP OUT I WILL GLADLY EXCEPT(PLASTIC AS WELL)
> *


Don't hate the player hate the game!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:41 PM~6486552
> *OOOOOOOOOO I SEE WHERE THIS IS GOING WELL FOR YOUR INFORMATION I WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR NOT SURE HWEN BUT I WILL BE AND ON TOP OF THAT MISTER GEEKED UP WITH A HOT CHICK GETTIN INTERVIEWED IF YA GOT SOME CASH TO SWING MY WAY TO HELP OUT I WILL GLADLY EXCEPT(PLASTIC AS WELL)
> *


Sounds like NEXT YEAR BIKE CLUB!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: Right Tony!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 2 2006, 02:39 AM~6486898
> *Sounds like NEXT YEAR BIKE CLUB!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: Right Tony!
> *



Exactly what I was thinkin


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

hi rollerz!!!.......... :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Nov 2 2006, 02:42 AM~6486922
> *hi rollerz!!!.......... :wave:
> *



Whatup :wave:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

WATS UP TACO AND TONY


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:worship: ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HELL YEAH


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

mornin rollerz and everyone in here who posts


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up with the "t"? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what "T"????


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

biter t 
t mobile
scary t

is it for tony?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH THOSE ARE HIS NICKNAMES


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ok


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

T mobile is my GF's nickname because she's always on the damn phone! :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

will someone please answer my fucking question in the new topic called chain hole lol damnit grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 10:29 AM~6491263
> *will someone please answer my fucking question in the new topic called chain hole lol damnit grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol
> *


Chill out dude. lol just playing. someone will answer it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 08:29 PM~6491263
> *will someone please answer my fucking question in the new topic called chain hole lol damnit grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol
> *



No, screw you and your damn butt hole too :twak:


:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY NOE I LIKE YOUR IDEA OF WHAT TO DO ------->NOT <----->LOOSER LOL J/K


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you know i used not once in here and now its the new word justdeez made fun of me iam pissed :angry: oohh ya .... yo rollerz


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't forget to get you Rollerz Only shoes!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 3 2006, 01:48 AM~6493581
> *Don't forget to get you Rollerz Only shoes!!!!
> *



I already paid for mine, where they at? :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

some where between cali and az!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 3 2006, 01:49 AM~6493598
> *some where between cali and az!!
> *


The UPS guy is wearing them?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 04:04 PM~6493710
> *The UPS guy is wearing them?
> *


He has to look cool for the holidays!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah buddy :thumbsup:





































That's how we do. New shoes for a new year


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn now thats gangsta how many other clubs got shoes for their club huh ---------------------------> zero, zip, none ,nada


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 07:23 PM~6493868
> *Yeah buddy :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


lmao thats tight right there i need to get me some


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i mean honestly those are the shit mine should be here monday or tuesday


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

how much they run


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

a bill


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

not bad and the the best kicks eva ETNIES


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

GRIMREAPER





















IS GAY



















LOL






























J/K




































U A HOMIE




































LOL


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

fuk u *** bag


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 04:23 PM~6493868
> *Yeah buddy :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Are those only exclusive to RO members, if not can I get some?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

RO ONLY


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

RO ONLY


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Damn it, those are some nice looking shoes.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I KNOW HUH THEM THINGS ARE SIC THERE AINT EVEN A WORD FOR THEM


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

You should sell me a pair. I won't tell. j/k


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think its too much. Your going to wear a RO shirt, Chain, hat, tattoo?, and then shoes? Dont get me wrong, they look good but I dont like that shoe company.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 2 2006, 11:11 PM~6495353
> *I think its too much. Your going to wear a RO shirt, Chain, hat, tattoo?, and then shoes? Dont get me wrong, they look good but I dont like that shoe company.
> *


how can u say that socios they the best i got like 3 pairs of then


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WELL I GUESS TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

WATS UP TACO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

NUTIN


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ANYTHING NEW WIT UR BIKE


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH I HAD TO REDO THE REAR SKIRTS AND I ALSO REMOVED THE CENTER BAR WHEN I FIND MY CAMERA TONIGHT I WILL TAKE PICS NEXT WEEK THE BODY WILL BE FINISHED AND THEN IN A FEW WEEKS ITS OFF TO THE PAINTERS I GOTTA SUPRISE FOR THAT HOPEFULLY ALL WORKS OUT


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

KOOL WHEN MY FRAME IS PAINTED FLAT BLACK IM A GET SOME AIRBRUSHIN DONE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 2 2006, 07:39 PM~6495577
> *how can u say that socios they the best i got like 3 pairs of then
> *


I dont know, i just dont like em.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 09:52 PM~6496464
> *YEAH I HAD TO REDO THE REAR SKIRTS AND I ALSO REMOVED THE CENTER BAR WHEN I FIND MY CAMERA TONIGHT I WILL TAKE PICS NEXT WEEK THE BODY WILL BE FINISHED AND THEN IN A FEW WEEKS ITS OFF TO THE PAINTERS I GOTTA SUPRISE FOR THAT HOPEFULLY ALL WORKS OUT
> *


  whens it going to be ready?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup raul well thats tight grim bout your airrushin i got someone who knowbody has used yet and i know he does very very good work from what im told he got something new that no lowrider has right now that he is gonna blast on my bike so we will see


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what paint or just body work body work should hopeully be done by next weekend i got set behind this week cause my supervisor wouldnt let me go for a lil bit to work on it so about a week its gonna look way better raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 10:03 PM~6496511
> *sup raul well thats tight grim bout your airrushin i got someone who knowbody has used yet and i know he does very very good work from what im told he got something new that no lowrider has right now that he is gonna blast on my bike so we will see
> *


What is it?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dunno myself he says its some new technique that his friend made up so i guess we will see and i guess we will all be suprised i guess imma take pics in a minute of the bike right now brb


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 10:13 PM~6496549
> *dunno myself he says its some new technique that his friend made up so i guess we will see and i guess we will all be suprised i guess imma take pics in a minute of the bike right now brb
> *


Hurry up and post a pic so we can copy it. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

here they are so far this is all i have done so far should be done next week like i said


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i used stainless steal this time just like the tank but alot thiner the tank weighs the frame down alot but that was done before i found out how to weld myself and before i knew any better remember this is only tac right now next week a full bead will be applied and then grinded down imma try and get it to where i barely use any bondo on the rest of the bike besides the tank


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

them shoes are pimp and so is your frame homeboy
big ups to r.o. doing it up


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx gotti appreciate it homie


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

aight goodnight yall i gotta spend family time now see yall tomorrow


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

frames lookin good taco


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i didnt want to read through this whole thing but did the shoe company ! make this shoe just for you guys ? or can anybody buy them ? i dont want any ! i perfer dvs's or adiddas! but damn if they sell it ! to other people youre going havesome dumbasses buy them  damn but those are nice ! but they should of had them in black !  big ups to the rollerz only fam!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

taco i like this frame alot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: bad ass ! but the thing ijust dont like is this part under the tank iam cofused ? because its a big piece and doesnt really flow with it ! but as for the rest of the frame bad ass ilove the rear skirt ! and are you going to cut off the chain guard stand thing? because you dont have the other piece in top of the frame ? my idea is maybe take a little off and cap it and make a crazy ass design right there !


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx news actually i left the big part because i want a killer ass mural and plus the way the paint is gonna be. i want alot of space to show the detail of the artwork and next week the parts to connect both skirts in the middle willbe put on i still got alot of cleaning to do on it i would of had finished today but i wasnt able to escape from work for a lil bit im also gonna shorten the tube on top for the seat post you aint even gonna see it like the british dudes bike got the idea from him thanx homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 2 2006, 10:25 PM~6496600
> *here they are so far this is all i have done so far should be done next week like i said
> 
> 
> ...


I like it alot better now then before. I like how you used the space around the crank. I learned something today. :biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

keep it up!


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 3 2006, 02:16 AM~6497003
> *thanx news actually i left the big part because i want a killer ass mural and plus the way the paint is gonna be. i want alot of space to show the detail of the artwork and next week the parts to connect both skirts in the middle willbe put on i still got alot of cleaning to do on it i would of had finished today but i wasnt able to escape from work for a lil bit im also gonna shorten the tube on top for the seat post you aint even gonna see it like the british dudes bike got the idea from him thanx homie
> *


who me


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Frame is lookin better with that seat post removed :thumbsup: try steppin up the top of the tank like I got on Tombstone or somethin :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

FRAME LOOKS GOOD TACO. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT ON THE CIRCUIT.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx bro i just want to be remembered for this bike i dont even care bout placing but i still wanna be able to keep up with freddy LOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

we shall see


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup taco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup homie how ya livin good i hope another day for me


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

gud chillin i went to the airbrush homie yesterday his work is tight


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

cool bro how much is he chargin you should send your frame out here to alberto herera his shop is where i live he also did bike of the years airbrushing


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

this cat is gangsta


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

100 for both skirts


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

but is it really clear murals and what are you gonna get airbrushed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 4 2006, 09:56 AM~6502955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fake


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Sup Rollerz


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 4 2006, 03:15 PM~6503255
> *but is it really clear murals and what are you gonna get airbrushed
> *


old skool lookin 13 and a pinup girl


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 4 2006, 03:15 PM~6503255
> *but is it really clear murals and what are you gonna get airbrushed
> *


old skool lookin 13 and a pinup girl


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup flash


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 4 2006, 03:05 PM~6503555
> *sup flash
> *


shit just chillin at work


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

kool same hear but home


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YALL NEED TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT...... CHECK OUT ST NIC WITH THE PLAQUE


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

FOR ALL U GUYS OUT THERE I GAURANTEE THE LADYS ARE ALL GONNA BE AT THIS SHOW TO SEE BROWN BOY AND MAGIC SO YALL NEED TO COME DOWN AND SUPPORT THE ROLLERZ WITH OUR TOY DRIVE. LETS ALL MAKE SURE THE CHILDREN IN NEED OF A GOOD CHRISTMAS HAVE THAT ONE SPECIAL NIGHT THIS YEAR. SO BRING SOME TOYS FOR THE LIL ONES.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP FELLAS


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup dirty n sic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 5 2006, 06:04 AM~6505196
> *FOR ALL U GUYS OUT THERE I GAURANTEE THE LADYS ARE ALL GONNA BE AT THIS SHOW TO SEE BROWN BOY AND MAGIC SO YALL NEED TO COME DOWN AND SUPPORT THE ROLLERZ WITH OUR TOY DRIVE. LETS ALL MAKE SURE THE CHILDREN IN NEED OF A GOOD CHRISTMAS HAVE THAT ONE SPECIAL NIGHT THIS YEAR. SO BRING SOME TOYS FOR THE LIL ONES.
> *



x2. That's a bad ass poster for the show :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN TONY HOW YA BEEN I BEEN TRYIN TO GET AHOLD OF YOU BRO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 6 2006, 06:20 PM~6512898
> *WHATS CRACKIN TONY HOW YA BEEN I BEEN TRYIN TO GET AHOLD OF YOU BRO
> *


Sorry man I was at the state fair this weekend gettin fat


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup taco and tony


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsN-cZyVwPQ
CHECK OUT THIS GREAT VIDEO


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 4 2006, 08:04 PM~6505196
> *FOR ALL U GUYS OUT THERE I GAURANTEE THE LADYS ARE ALL GONNA BE AT THIS SHOW TO SEE BROWN BOY AND MAGIC SO YALL NEED TO COME DOWN AND SUPPORT THE ROLLERZ WITH OUR TOY DRIVE. LETS ALL MAKE SURE THE CHILDREN IN NEED OF A GOOD CHRISTMAS HAVE THAT ONE SPECIAL NIGHT THIS YEAR. SO BRING SOME TOYS FOR THE LIL ONES.
> *


Yes please support the kids!! All clubs put everything aside and help the kids in need. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

you have a pm nate


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats to Jesse on his win in Houston!! Way to hold it down Jesse!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 6 2006, 11:04 PM~6514381
> *Congrats to Jesse on his win in Houston!! Way to hold it down Jesse!!!
> *



What did he win? 1st place Radical Trike? Pics? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

he sure did im assuming he beat the crow and beat knights quest


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 7 2006, 12:52 AM~6515065
> *he sure did im assuming he beat the crow and beat knights quest
> *


How? Wasn't it a Legions show? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no it wasnt


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 6 2006, 03:04 PM~6515164
> *How?  Wasn't it a Legions show?  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY WOLSELY WHATS YOUR REAL NAME OR NICKNAME


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey Taco your daddy Mile Lopez said he wants his parts back!!! :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

MY DADDY? YOU MEAN YOUR MOM !!!!! LOL HEY SO I HEAR THERE COULD POSSIBLY BE A NEW MEMBER HUH


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 7 2006, 01:44 AM~6515450
> *Hey Taco your daddy Mile Lopez said he wants his parts back!!! :roflmao:
> *



Money Parts, Money Parts hno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL I DONT OWE HIM NUTIN BUT HE OWES ME A TURNTABLE FOR SURE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 7 2006, 02:00 AM~6515565
> *LOL I DONT OWE HIM NUTIN BUT HE OWES ME A TURNTABLE FOR SURE
> *



He owes me one of the OG Finest Kreations plaques still


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL WHAT YA GONNA DO WITH THAT IF HE GAVE IT TO YOU NOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 7 2006, 02:05 AM~6515605
> *LOL WHAT YA GONNA DO WITH THAT IF HE GAVE IT TO YOU NOW
> *


Sell it to Raul, he wanted one of those OG plaques for a collector's item didn't he? :dunno:

I still got the big ass plaque in chrome and the regular sized plaque in gold fully engraved and diamond cut.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey raul is my customer so back off lol hey here is a pic of me and my girl/baby's mama/ partner in crime


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ttt for rollerz only


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 7 2006, 06:48 PM~6520311
> *ttt for rollerz only
> *


What's crackin? Hey you're from England right? Go over and kick hopper ali's ass for me bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

sure am bro im the one that pmed you remember ill run up and do that for ya now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Temporary kicks I got this weekend until the RO shoes come in :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 7 2006, 06:53 PM~6520362
> *sure am bro im the one that pmed you remember ill run up and do that for ya now
> *



Cool, tell him "this ass kicking is for TonyO you wanker bastard" :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats up tony wats new


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 7 2006, 07:02 PM~6520437
> *wats up tony wats new
> *


Nothin much, just thinkin of the holidays coming up, bills I gotta pay,


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol me to for parts i want but i should b able to get a lot this and next month b day next week so the $$ i get if 4 a few parts and hydros


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN BROTHERS. HEY TONY GIVE ME A LINK FOR THE JACKETS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 7 2006, 07:56 PM~6520876
> *WHATS CRACKIN BROTHERS. HEY TONY GIVE ME A LINK FOR THE JACKETS
> *


www.stfu.com


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

taco you have a pm homie


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WOT DA FOCK IS DAT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This is the type I got but not the color

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1950s-Leather-...1QQcmdZViewItem


Item number: 200043975506

tryin to find one right now


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up manny!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wool-Baseball-Jacket-w...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 130045206216

There you go that's the one I was talkin about that I almost bought, this would make a good RO jacket


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 7 2006, 08:00 PM~6520920
> *What's up manny!!!
> *


Check yo PM


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WAZZUP FAM......
ANYONE WHO HAS ANY PICS OF BIKES THAT NEED TO BE ADDED TO THE SITE...

*[url]www.RollerzOnlyLRB.com*[/url]


please hit up TONY and..........Tony, get at me on that.

PEACE and KEEP it ROLLIN'...

Manny your mutthafuccin' WEBMASTER!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 7 2006, 10:00 AM~6520920
> *What's up manny!!!
> *


wazzup BRUTTHUH...just wanna make sure you kidz are behaving in here...JK...wazzup with the big bad azz AZ


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

THIS OVERSIZED WOOL VARSITY JACKET FEATURES A GENEROUS CUT BODY. 

QUILTED NYLON LINING WITH POLYESTER FIBERFILL. 

SNAP CUFFS, ELASTIC WAISTBAND AND LEATHER SLEEVES. 

TWO DOUBLE-WELT LEATHER SLASH POCKETS. INSIDE BREAST POCKET. SEVEN-SNAP FRONT. 

COLOR: BLACK WOOL BODY, BLACK LEATHER SLEEVES










Item number: 130045206216

http://cgi.ebay.com/Wool-Baseball-Jacket-w...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 7 2006, 08:04 PM~6520954
> *wazzup BRUTTHUH...just wanna make sure you kidz are behaving in here...JK...wazzup with the big bad azz AZ
> *


We're playing nicely in here :angel:

:biggrin:


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i always play nice i wouldnt know who would be playing rough lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kGPGbaF7NE

brittny spears husband(k-fed) owned


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey everyone check it out mark the president of coast to coast chapter is planning on doing a lil mini magazine/newsletter for rollerz only and anyone who wants to buy them. these mini mags will include advertising,chapter feaatures,club info, and any other info the family needs to put out. so for more info get at me about stuff for it as well email is [email protected] or drop me a pm with your number


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2006, 01:42 AM~6496892
> *taco i like this frame alot  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: bad ass ! but the thing ijust dont like is this part under the tank iam cofused ? because its a big piece and doesnt really flow with it ! but as for the rest of the frame bad ass ilove the rear skirt ! and are you going to cut off the chain guard stand thing? because you dont have the other piece in top of the frame ? my idea is maybe take a little off and cap it and make a crazy ass design right there !
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a pic of the rear fender and how it was welded on there like that?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 7 2006, 08:24 PM~6521080
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kGPGbaF7NE
> 
> brittny spears husband(k-fed) owned
> *


Stop looking at Brittney spears and answer your PM fool :twak:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 7 2006, 04:56 PM~6523625
> *hey everyone check it out mark the president of coast to coast chapter is planning on doing a lil mini magazine/newsletter for rollerz only and anyone who wants to buy them. these mini mags will include advertising,chapter feaatures,club info, and any other info the family needs to put out. so for more info  get at me about stuff for it as well email is [email protected] or drop me a pm with your number
> *


Has he ask Troy to do this?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4D1mCr0XuA


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

RRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 8 2006, 11:27 PM~6529128
> *RRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEPPPPPPPOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *













:roflmao: I love that smiley


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 8 2006, 02:31 PM~6529171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey nate its totally legit with troy already on the mini mag they already spoke and i even talked with troy on the subject its all good. and noe i dont have any pics of the rear fender but whats your question i tac the skirts and tig welded a small bead from the fender to the frame i was actually suprised that the fender was not aluminum i always thought they was alluminum but turns out they are a very thin spun steel


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY (Nov 8, 2006)

ROLLERZ GUESS WAT I GOT NEWS FOR U GUYS


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS THAT


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey taco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SUP BROTHER


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY (Nov 8, 2006)

IDK BORED LOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM STILL WAITING FOR THE NEWS HE GOT FOR THE ROLLERZ LOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THOUGHT YOU WAS GONNA JOIN US LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it good news or bad news?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well it could be both if he joined good cause he did and bad cause he would be hated lol j/k


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 8 2006, 09:27 PM~6532718
> *well it could be both if he joined good cause he did and bad cause he would be hated lol j/k
> *


explain


----------



## CHILLY WILLY DADDY (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 8 2006, 11:07 PM~6532647
> *THOUGHT YOU WAS GONNA JOIN US LOL
> *


nononono


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY DADDY_@Nov 9 2006, 08:30 AM~6532735
> *nononono
> *


Nice screen name :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey rollerz anything new


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 9 2006, 08:50 PM~6535248
> *hey rollerz anything new
> *


NO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup brotherz


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup taco hows the bike


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

its good im working on the middle inserts now and im hoping they will be done soon


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

kool cant wait to c it done


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hopefully by saturday or sunday you will see the finished metal work


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

just ngot my RO shoes there sic


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

SUP PPL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any rollerz only members going to Bakersfield his weekend?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

O DAMN ITS THIS WEEKEND FUCK BRO I FORGOT I THOUGHT IT WAS LATER ON


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 10 2006, 06:29 PM~6544608
> *O DAMN ITS THIS WEEKEND FUCK BRO I FORGOT I THOUGHT IT WAS LATER ON
> *


You cant represent if your not there.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2006, 06:50 PM~6544683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


word?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

sup RO bike fuckers


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

suo hotstuff


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 11 2006, 05:25 AM~6544595
> *Any rollerz only members going to Bakersfield his weekend?
> *


:thumbsdown: So many bad memories of Bakersfield from this year's Nationals show. :angry:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wat happend tony and wats up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 12 2006, 10:04 AM~6550725
> *wat happend tony and wats up
> *


Damn bro don't you ever sleep? Its like 2 AM over there, its midnight here and I'm about to crash 

We get there at 5 AM to line up then about 45 min before they open they tell us we have to line up in this other line on the side where there's already like 50 cars and we were like the 6th in line at the first one. 

Then we find out there are NO indoor spots for bikes and have to line up outside.

Then we get there Sunday and they tell us we have to move the bikes because someone told us to setup in the wrong spot...... it goes on even more but I'm tired going to bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ya id o lol during the day time


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah i was suppose to goto bakersfield but no money to go cause nobody wants to give me 200 for my parts such a sad day i wanted to rock my rollerz shoes tomorrow


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

still no answer from troy taco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok i will call him again today


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok i will call him again today


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey taco did they hit u back up


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u got a pm


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

this shit is tight


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

frame update i finally got the center inserts in and most of it grounded down got a few more look overs before i bondo


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i also shorten the top tube where the seat post goes here are the rest of the pics


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

that looks bad taco 
hen you gonna get it painted?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

tight taco lookin sic


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thanx bro


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:0  damn bro looking good real good!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

imma get it painted very soon thats why im rushing sad to say you guys probably wont see what the paint is gonna look like or the parts cause it will give away the theme


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

imma get it painted very soon thats why im rushing sad to say you guys probably wont see what the paint is gonna look like or the parts cause it will give away the theme


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i see you tony


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

good mornin rollerz and goodmornin layitlow


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 12 2006, 08:33 PM~6552058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How does it turn though? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dont know but its a tight concept i like how they used the spinners on it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

how was everyones weekend


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats up taco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup grim hey dude when i got your call last night it was all distorted need to switch to t mobile lol


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i was in a bad part of my house lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

http://houseofriderz.com/sb06post-10858-1144736033.jpg


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

old ass pic with some of the brotherz and doll-e-girl


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

whats up taco you get hold of troy yet


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

BEEN TRYIN TO BUT HE AINT PICKIN UP DONT WORRY ILL GET AHOLD OF HIM


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

NO PROBLEM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey taco homie get at me i have that list


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey taco homie get at me i have that list


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Troy is very hard to get a hold of sometimes, just keep callin him different days.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY GOODNIGHT FAMILY AND GOOD NIGHT LAYITLOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 14 2006, 07:24 AM~6562566
> *HEY GOODNIGHT FAMILY AND GOOD NIGHT LAYITLOW
> *



Wake up fooker its a new day :guns:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats up tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 14 2006, 05:41 PM~6564552
> *wats up tony
> *


Damn dude you never sleep do you? You're up here at 2 AM and then back again in the early morning :scrutinize:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol i do but im not going to skool today


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 14 2006, 05:42 PM~6564563
> *lol i do but im not going to skool today
> *


ditcher :twak:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

nope just sick


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 14 2006, 05:46 PM~6564581
> *nope just sick
> *


:barf:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

GOOOOOOOD MORNIN ROOOOLLLERZ


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GrimReaper, 51gjr, RO-BC
sup ro and 51


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SUP FAKER YOU AINT SICK LOL YOUR JUST BEIN LAZY SKIPPIN SCHOOL WITH YOUR GIRL HUH


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

naw she at skool lol he family dont like me so i cant c her otsaid of skool


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

and wats up


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO WHY DONT THEY LIKE YOU. IS IT CAUSE YOUR A BALLER OR IS IT YOUR BORIQUA OR IS SHE BORIQUA TAMBIEN (SPELL CHECK)


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ya she rican black and german in so way idk 
cuz of some bad things they dont like me lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but i told em im a :angel: :angel:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL HELLS ANGEL


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

naw lol it was something my stupied and her older brother wanted to kick my ass hes like 30 but its koolin down a lil 
im almost a ear wit her so they better start likein me


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 13 2006, 09:49 AM~6558265
> *whats up taco you get hold of troy yet
> *


FOR WHAT?


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

are you troy


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 14 2006, 06:21 PM~6567581
> *are you troy
> *


thats not troy thats his bro one of the founder of ro also if im right


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Nov 14 2006, 02:21 PM~6567581
> *are you troy
> *


I AM HIS BROTHER! WHATS CRACKIN?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 14 2006, 06:37 PM~6567688
> *thats not troy thats his bro one of the founder of ro also if im right
> *


i remember yaaaaaaaa lol


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

GOODMORNING FAMILY WHATS UP WITH YALL TODAY


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

MORNING bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What's the topic of the day? Come on peeps lets open discussions in here to everyone, we can't keep it only RO Proprietary ya know?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ey taco i talked to troy last night and told him u tryin to CALL HIM


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats up tony


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what did troy say pm me his number i dont have it on me at work


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

nuttin i was asking how much were the shirts and plaques


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats up noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

not much, just taking a break from work


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY HOE THEY GOT COMPUTERS OUT THERE IN THE FIELD OR WHAT HOMIE LOL J/K


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i secretly brought my laptop, but i'm like this :ugh: so i won't get caught


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i secretly brought my laptop, but i'm like this :ugh: so i won't get caught


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i secretly brought my laptop, but i'm like this :ugh: so i won't get caught


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WE HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 15 2006, 11:01 PM~6574520
> *WE HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i said i'm sorry!! :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i said i'm sorry!! :angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i said i'm sorry!! :angry:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN YOU LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 15 2006, 11:12 PM~6574604
> *i said i'm sorry!! :angry:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TONY ARE U COSIGNING WITH HIM IF SO I NEED A CO SIGNER FOR A LOAN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 15 2006, 11:23 PM~6574706
> *TONY ARE U COSIGNING WITH HIM IF SO I NEED A CO SIGNER FOR A LOAN
> *



TonylOan :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TonyOwed


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2006, 04:30 PM~6574764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN FUNNY WHO PHOTO SHOP THAT YOUR TERRIBLE FOR POSTIN THAT LOL DAMN TONY WHAT YA GONNA DO NOW IM POSTING IT ALL OVER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 15 2006, 11:50 PM~6574942
> *OMG THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN FUNNY WHO PHOTO SHOP THAT YOUR TERRIBLE FOR POSTIN THAT LOL DAMN TONY WHAT YA GONNA DO NOW IM POSTING IT ALL OVER
> *


Damn it I need to be getting some royalties from Paramount everytime that damn poster is put up


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN DUDE YOU NEED TO POST BETTER PICS IF YOUR GONNA POST ANY OF YOU BRO YOUR TO EASY TO PHOTOSHOP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 15 2006, 11:52 PM~6574962
> *DAMN DUDE YOU NEED TO POST BETTER PICS IF YOUR GONNA POST ANY OF YOU BRO YOUR TO EASY TO PHOTOSHOP
> *


 I know


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

it was in the e bay topic lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT I HAD TO RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE IT TO POST IN ROLLERZ CAR TOPIC LOL J/K


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 15 2006, 11:57 PM~6575003
> *THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT I HAD TO RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE IT TO POST IN ROLLERZ CAR TOPIC LOL J/K
> *


:twak: :nono:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I WONT BUT IT IS HELL AFUNNY YA GOTTA ADMIT BRO I KNOW YOUR NOT A VIRGIN OR AT LEAST I THINK LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 12:01 AM~6575023
> *I WONT BUT IT IS HELL AFUNNY YA GOTTA ADMIT BRO I KNOW YOUR NOT A VIRGIN OR AT LEAST I THINK LOL
> *


No wonder all my ex's cheated on me :scrutinize: hmmmm


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the money shot










When they took this I be thinkin "Cha Ching"


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN DUDE THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT NO MORE PICS BRO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 12:14 AM~6575111
> *DAMN DUDE THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT NO MORE PICS BRO
> *


That's it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 12:14 AM~6575111
> *DAMN DUDE THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT NO MORE PICS BRO
> *


That's it


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 15 2006, 05:04 PM~6575051
> *Here's the money shot
> 
> 
> ...










whos that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 16 2006, 12:31 AM~6575253
> *whos that
> *


That's me with a moustache and glasses


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

u looklike one of the kids from polly tec


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 16 2006, 12:56 AM~6575400
> *u looklike one of the kids from polly tec
> *


Where? :dunno:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

polly tech
and wats up taco and tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 16 2006, 09:28 AM~6578681
> *polly tech
> and wats up taco and tony
> *


Never heard of it 

Link? :dunno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Good morning Rollerz!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 16 2006, 05:30 PM~6579837
> *Good morning Rollerz!
> *


Wazzz crackin :wave:

Just another day, another dollar to be earned :happysad:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah buddy another day in this shit hole of a job


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 06:00 PM~6579995
> *yeah buddy another day in this shit hole of a job
> *


x2 I work hard all day just to earn a dollar 

Hey they raised the min wage in AZ to $6.75 starting next year so I might finally be able to afford.... umm I think they're called shoes? :dunno: I just been wearin cardboard boxes on my feet :tears:


Its funny, during the elections this one ad played on the radio about how raising the min wage would be the worst damn thing in the world, inflation would increase the cost of living 300%..... at the end it said "This ad paid for by McDonalds" :roflmao: It was a serious ad too, nobody phucking around


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

minimum wage here is like i think 8 bucks i could be wrong. all i know military dont make enough money for wht we do thats one reason why i wanna get out after this term is up. we put our lives on the line everyday regardless if we are over seas or not. i mean the fucked up thing is they are downsizing the navy pretty much letting people go like 6 months early or a year in some cases they are lookin for anything to kick someone out to. they even got new rules on tattoos right now and i love getting inked. they told me that if i wanna re up that i cant cause the holes in my face from my piercings and the holes in my ear are to big.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 06:12 PM~6580053
> *minimum wage here is like i think 8 bucks i could be wrong. all i know military dont make enough money for wht we do thats one reason why i wanna get out after this term is up. we put our lives on the line everyday regardless if we are over seas or not. i mean the fucked up thing is they are downsizing the navy pretty much letting people go like 6 months early or a year in some cases they are lookin for anything to kick someone out to. they even got new rules on tattoos right now and i love getting inked. they told me that if i wanna re up that i cant cause the holes in my face from my piercings and the holes in my ear are to big.
> *


I know one thing though, y'all must NOT have PT cuz I seen some hefty men and women with jelly rolls burstin out of dem uniforms :barf:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what up fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

funny u mentioned that cause they are some of the ones being booted if they fail 3 prt\'s there automatically kicked out. or they are put out or put on a 3 times a week pt program for first time failures


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 06:21 PM~6580120
> *funny u mentioned that cause they are some of the ones being booted if they fail 3 prt\'s there automatically kicked out. or they are put out or put on a 3 times a week pt program for first time failures
> *


The ones I've seen would NEVER pass :roflmao: 50 and 60 lb over weight fookers :machinegun:

I saw one chick that looked like a giant butterball, huge ass


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DUDE TRUST ME ON THE SHIP THEM BIG FAT PEOPLE ARE FIRE HAZARDS SAD TO SAY BUT TRUE. ALOT OF THEM CANT GET THREW CIRCULAR HATCHESWHEN WE ARE DOIN DRILLS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 06:40 PM~6580235
> *DUDE TRUST ME ON THE SHIP I CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF THEM FAT CHICKS, ROLL ROLL JELLY ROLL.  ITS LIKE THEY HAVE LITTLE ASSES ALL OVER THEM  :cheesy: *



:barf:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY SONNY DID YA GET ANY EMAIL BACK YET


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey taco i got ur pm ill give u a call or pm u after this class
and dose anyone no were i can get a disc brake setup


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im at work homie and mike linville is selling disc brakes i think sup nate


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 16 2006, 09:14 AM~6580442
> *hey taco i got ur pm ill give u a call or pm u after this class
> and dose anyone no were i can get a disc brake setup
> *


Wal-mart!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hush Tony!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

figures lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 16 2006, 07:48 PM~6580657
> *Wal-mart!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Hush Tony!!!
> *



Ah hahahhaha :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 12:46 PM~6580648
> *im at work homie and mike linville is selling disc brakes i think sup nate
> *


naw he only got the gold disc i want to get it if i can get the rest of it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hit up nate im sure he got a trick or to up his sleeve


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 09:17 PM~6581294
> *hit up nate im sure he got a trick or to up his sleeve
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 11:17 AM~6581294
> *hit up nate im sure he got a trick or to up his sleeve
> *


Naw man! my shit sucks!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THATS WHAT I HEARD LOL HEY THIS GUY I WORK WITH IS GETTIN A 26 INCH TRIKE TODAY AND WE GONNA HOOK IT UP I GUESS DUB STYLE MABEY HE REALLY WANTS A BIKE HE SAID SO I TOLD HIM GET AN OLD ONE AND WE CAN WORK ON IT WE MIGHT MAKE A 4 PUMP HOPPER WITH IT LOL NO BUT SERIOUSLY WE MIGHT MAKE IT A HOPPER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 16 2006, 10:46 PM~6581891
> *Naw man! my shit sucks!!
> *


x2 :roflmao: 


J/K :tongue:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TONY YOUR SUCH A POST WHORE YOUR TOP TEN TODAY AND IT SAID YOU POSTED 900 PLUS TIMES


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 11:29 PM~6582118
> *TONY YOUR SUCH A POST WHORE YOUR TOP TEN TODAY AND IT SAID YOU POSTED 900 PLUS TIMES
> *


What


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 11:29 PM~6582118
> *TONY YOUR SUCH A POST WHORE YOUR TOP TEN TODAY AND IT SAID YOU POSTED 900 PLUS TIMES
> *


The


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 11:29 PM~6582118
> *TONY YOUR SUCH A POST WHORE YOUR TOP TEN TODAY AND IT SAID YOU POSTED 900 PLUS TIMES
> *


F***?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH BOYYYY IM GETTIN OUT OF WORK EARLY TODAY NIGGAAAAA


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 16 2006, 11:51 PM~6582246
> *YEAH BOYYYY IM GETTIN OUT OF WORK EARLY TODAY NIGGAAAAA
> *


Ah I'm not but I should because I was here 30 minutes past quitting time yesterday hmmmm


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats crackin today


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good morning amigos


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 06:05 PM~6587484
> *good morning amigos
> *


Buenos Nachos


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

GOODMORNIN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 17 2006, 06:20 PM~6587541
> *GOODMORNIN
> *



That line is useless without that pic of the ass in jean shorts that pulls away to reveal her money hole


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2006, 09:30 AM~6587577
> *That line is useless without that pic of the ass in jean shorts that pulls away to reveal her money hole
> *


hehe


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL I WISH I HAD THAT ONE SUCKS MAN I WORK TODAY AND TOMORROW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 17 2006, 07:00 PM~6587770
> *LOL I WISH I HAD THAT ONE SUCKS MAN I WORK TODAY AND TOMORROW
> *


Sucks to be you :roflmao: I work today so that's bad enough. Next week I have to work extra hours to make up 4 hours I'm taking off next Friday. Sucks ass :thumbsdown:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

next week i only work monday and tuesday, and have to report wednesday and then i'm off thursday and friday


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WELL WHAT MAKES IT KIND OF WORSE IS I GOT DUTY ON THANXGIVIN SO I HAVE TO CALL IN BUT IM NOT SURE IF IMMA HAVE TO STAND A WATCH THAT DAY SO IF I DO THEN IM REALLY SUCKIN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 17 2006, 07:15 PM~6587874
> *next week i only work monday and tuesday, and have to report wednesday and then i'm off thursday and friday
> *


What kind of work DO you do anyway?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY TONY WHAT KIND OF CONTRACTOR JOBS COULD I GET THERE


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 17 2006, 09:48 AM~6588171
> *HEY TONY WHAT KIND OF CONTRACTOR JOBS COULD I GET THERE
> *


Man Tony don't work! He is on lil all day!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Good luck to all the Rollerz going out to Compton and Odessa this weekend!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I AM TRYIN TO MAKE COMPTON SHOW TO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup guys


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SUP MC HAMMER (CANT TOUCH THIS)


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol nm got a free class runing a way from my voca test got till 1.10 till she go home then go to the bike ship to get some parts


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

looking gud taco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thats gonna be tony's


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

dam i got to get u a pix of how i want mine


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

sup


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

goodnight everyone enjoy your friday night to bad i cant i gotta work tomorrow


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

gudnight taco i got to go to work to but im going to sleep late


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

good frickin mornin to everyone im so sleepy i hate having duty on the weekends


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats up taco just got home from work


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

where u work at


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

cleanin yards and sellin self defense items


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=293372&st=160


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey taco how far r u from Hayward


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 18 2006, 01:11 PM~6595219
> *hey taco how far r u from Hayward
> *


hes a good 3 hours away. Im about 1 hour away.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i found someone sellin a trike over there he wants like 450 but dont want to ship to ny


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 18 2006, 01:14 PM~6595234
> *i found someone sellin a trike over there he wants like 450 but dont want to ship to ny
> *


whats it look like?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

need some work come wit some alot of parts speakers amp trike kit has like fenders made on it like it was filledin on the sides he said he might ship it now

I have 2 frames for the bike (1 Custom and One Original) 
Trike Conversion Kit (Also Custom, Center has been RE-chromed) 
3 wheels, tires, and tubes 
Custom twisted pedals 
Bent forks w/ twisted bars 
Twisted kickstand 
Chrome bullet lights (Red) 
Chrome Mirrors w/ reflectors (Red) 
Chrome seat post w/ chrome spring 
Twisted steering wheel 
Twisted crank 
8” Sony Sub 
6.5 3-way speakers 
Sony Amp 
And Much More...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 18 2006, 01:20 PM~6595253
> *need some work  come wit some alot of parts speakers amp trike kit has like fenders made on it like it was filledin on the sides he said he might ship it now
> 
> I have 2 frames for the bike (1 Custom and One Original)
> ...


All of that is great but I need a pic of the frame.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

its a reg frame in the pix he said it just got a tanks on skirt it comes wit to frames


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 18 2006, 01:25 PM~6595279
> *its a reg frame in the pix he said it just got a tanks on skirt it comes wit to frames
> *


These are more words not pics. Are we going to see pics or not?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=u...yx1cdiyvds6.jpg


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 18 2006, 01:29 PM~6595300
> *http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=u...yx1cdiyvds6.jpg
> *


 :thumbsdown: Just have RO-BC make you some fenders. There going to be 100 X better then that.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

omg what was that picture taken from grim i hope that was not yours bro cause all ya gotta do is ask me and i can hook u up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 18 2006, 01:56 PM~6595392
> *omg what was that picture taken from grim i hope that was not yours bro cause all ya gotta do is ask me and i can hook u up
> *


 X 1000


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

grim i know your dying to get a deal but ya gotta relax a lil bro believe me i wanna finish my bike like yesterday but i gotta pace a lil bit and get it done right instead of going for the low low deals do u need fenders hit me up as far as parts bro finish all your metal work before jumpin into parts but make sure the frame and shit is perfect to the T


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i was think of getin that cuz its a hole bike parts and more


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

good mornin family and layitlow whores how are yall today


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 18 2006, 01:29 PM~6595300
> *http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=u...yx1cdiyvds6.jpg
> *


looks like something billy would do


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What it do Rollerz? What's crackin :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 19 2006, 12:31 AM~6595306
> *:thumbsdown: Just have RO-BC make you some fenders. There going to be 100 X better then that.
> *


x2 those kind of look like ass compared to what ROBC can do


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

they are ass it seems like they used all fiberglass around the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

word


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

whats crackin


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

wut it do rollerz


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 17 2006, 10:46 AM~6588150
> *What kind of work DO  you do anyway?
> *


i work with insurance :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dude them pictures of the japan show are tight they are doin it big over there i think imma have to get connected with them people and try to build some bikes and sell them to them i bet they will pay top dollar for a bike tony get at me


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What it do Rollerz!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup nate


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yo tony o


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2006, 10:25 PM~6604654
> *yo tony o
> *


Busy as phuck today  Damn it, hopefully I can get done what I need to do this week.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 20 2006, 12:35 PM~6604705
> *Busy as phuck today   Damn it, hopefully I can get done what I need to do this week.
> *


Your not to busy your on here!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 20 2006, 10:48 PM~6604783
> *Your not to busy your on here!!!
> *


I'm busy :twak: I just need a break from this crap once in a while


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

word


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2006, 10:54 PM~6604835
> *word
> *



See how he busts my balls man?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

its ok tony ya need a hug or tampon lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2006, 11:45 PM~6605156
> *its ok tony ya need a hug or tampon lol
> *


I need a hug  :tears:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no i think ya need a kotex lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2006, 11:47 PM~6605164
> *no i think ya need a kotex lol
> *


:twak: :machinegun:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok a hug will do lol hey tony what ya think bout my taco holder accesorie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 21 2006, 12:13 AM~6605266
> *ok a hug will do lol hey tony what ya think bout my taco holder accesorie
> *


Very awesome and easy to make since they already make those taco shell shaped holders you dip in hot oil to deep fry the tortillas to make shells :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IMMA GET ONE I THINK PEOPLE WILL TRIP ON IT LOL


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 20 2006, 01:12 PM~6604951
> *See how he busts my balls man?
> *


Bust you balls!! Man that is the least i could do to you for as much shit i do for you!! Hey Tony my truck needs a oil change send me some money!! :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 21 2006, 01:47 AM~6605769
> *Bust you balls!! Man that is the least i could do to you for as much shit i do for you!! Hey Tony my truck needs a oil change send me some money!! :roflmao:
> *


I know, I've put 3,000 miles on your truck this year and I haven't even driven it! :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

The shoes are in!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 21 2006, 01:53 AM~6605806
> *The shoes are in!!!
> *


Mail them out. Use the PO BOX if using USPS Use the Street address if using UPS or FedEx.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

PM me your addreses!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

I want to get them out before turkey day!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

THEY ARE TIGHT


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

taps taps light out good night yall dont mind what i wrote its what we say in the military when taps is called see you motha fuckas tomorrow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2006, 08:50 PM~6608066
> *taps taps light out good night yall dont mind what i wrote its what we say in the military when taps is called see you motha fuckas tomorrow
> *


dont ask dont tell.... :ugh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hows your ass feel raul lol hey dude that project bike your workin on is comin out nice bro cant waite to see it done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 20 2006, 08:55 PM~6608119
> *hows your ass feel raul lol hey dude that project bike your workin on is comin out nice bro cant waite to see it done
> *


Lets not talk about my ass. :nono:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2006, 07:58 AM~6608148
> *Lets not talk about my fat pimply hemeroid infested ass.  :nono:
> *



TMI dude TMI :ugh: :around:  :barf:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

EWWWWW YUCK


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 21 2006, 06:32 PM~6610013
> *EWWWWW YUCK
> *



He ruined my appedite for Thanksgiving :barf:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys,


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

su noe and guys

i hate skool


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

su noe and guys

i hate skool


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Good morning Rollerz! What's up noe


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

MORNIN GUYS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 21 2006, 07:47 PM~6610424
> *Good morning Rollerz! What's up noe
> *


Did you send my shoes? :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SHOES ARE COMFORTABLE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 21 2006, 08:13 PM~6610534
> *SHOES ARE COMFORTABLE
> *


Mine are going to be broken in and wore out because the damn UPS driver has been sportin them all this time


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey guys wats up
just wanted to let u all no i got some MP4 players 4 sale 
pixs soon
one looks like an ipod nano plays video and MP3 FM tuner and hold pixs that ones 160+shiping
and one that is a camra camcorder plays MP3 videos take video and pixs has like 2 games in it and takes some kind of SD card this one is 400+shiping ill have pixs at later tonight


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 21 2006, 12:30 PM~6610626
> *hey guys wats up
> just wanted to let u all no i got some MP4 players 4 sale
> pixs soon
> ...


think you going to have to take that to for sell


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i no i got to pixk up my himies to take the pixs he got the same one im usein


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I KNOW HOW YOU NEW YORKERS ARE HIJACKING THE TRUCKS


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol naw i just rob people for bikes lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL I BET YOU DO


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol onece or twice lol u should c the back house and grarage lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I TRIED TO MAKE A GOOD ONE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2006, 10:54 AM~6610777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X 10


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

X INFINITY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 21 2006, 10:46 PM~6611480
> *X 10
> *


x2010 when we do it again


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2006, 10:01 AM~6610497
> *Did you send my shoes?  :biggrin:
> *


No they are going out today!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2006, 12:56 PM~6611571
> *x2010 when we do it again
> *


No! that's more like next year son!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 21 2006, 10:58 PM~6611589
> *No! that's more like next year son!!
> *


The trend is every 4 years. If they do the two awards next year we'll have it no doubt, its factual BUT if they go back to only ONE club of the year award we'll have to wait until 2010 cuz there's like a million clubs out there and they have to make it fair to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TONY OWED (SON)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 21 2006, 11:14 PM~6611691
> *TONY OWED (SON)
> *



wahaahahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 22 2006, 01:46 AM~6612766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? Damn it that's the funniest thing I've seen all day :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

GLAD I CAN MAKE YOUR DAY


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

for my hopper


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

for my hopper


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 22 2006, 06:17 PM~6619290
> *:0
> *


ya now i got to figuar out wat is wat and were wat gos


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 22 2006, 03:28 PM~6619337
> *ya now i got to figuar out wat is wat and were wat gos
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

its easy to do that you can actually goto pro hoppers site i believe and they have a diagram anyways here is a pic of me on the ship dirty,hott,stinky,hard working job this is last years pic when iwas out in the gulf this is a picture of what alot of you guys should be thankful for. our troops and sailors out there like i was


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

finally i get to deep fry a turkey tomorrow for the first time


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

happy thanksgiving everyone time to get really fat


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

happy thanksgiving 2 u to and everyone


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i cant waite to start eating my stomach is hella empty right now i took like 2 dumps already and aint even ate breakfast lol :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving man, i'm ready to go :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

dam we didnt need to no that shit lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Nov 22 2006, 03:29 PM~6619694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

*Happy Thanxgivin from Rollerz Only, Tampa!*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I FEEL LIKE IM 20 POUNDS FATTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Happy Belated Thanksgiving everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now the mad rush for Christmas shopping is on.

What you guys getting your girl/parents/homies for Xmas?

I'm got my girl one of those $50 leather jackets from Walmart this morning and ordered one of those pencil portraits you see everyone in malls doing from TONIO on here. I was pissed at him for biting off my screen name but he's actually a cool guy and hooked me up with a good deal on the portrait. It'll be of my girl and me together


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey guys wats up 
ey dose anyone got the lrb mag wit wicked dragon and the winter of 97 issue


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

big ole goofy smile lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

6 and a half months of water makes ya do goofy things lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

wicked dragon as in matt lugos wicked dragon? just ask tony for some pics of it. it was his bike first.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ya but matts but i lookin for that mag 2 bc it had someother bike in there


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

my chopper b4








after








im a put a trike kit on it and some more


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup taco


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

what up peeps


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

whats crackin :wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

back to work great huh damn i was getting mad comfortable too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 05:53 PM~6643997
> *back to work great huh damn i was getting mad comfortable too
> *


x2 At least I remembered my headphones this time, now I don't have to listen to the stupid b***** next to me. I've disliked her ever since the first day she started talking to me and asking me all these questions about my life story :twak: I barely say anything to her now


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what does she look like tony is she old


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 06:08 PM~6644073
> *what does she look like tony is she old
> *


she's 59 and always talks about her rebel trouble maker Bronx born 40 yr old boyfriend with the thick NY accent. It gets on my damn nerves. he's young enough to be her son, she's flaunting him all over her old folks mobile home village pissin people off, I hear every stupid ass story she tells.

Now I can finally tune her out :cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HIT IT TONY MABEY THATS WHAT SHE WANTS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 06:18 PM~6644111
> *HIT IT TONY MABEY THATS WHAT SHE WANTS
> *


phuck that old b**** she's nasty as phuck . There IS a fine lookin sista that gives me "the Look" almost everyday though.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TAKE A PICTURE OF HER I KNOW YOU GOT A CAMERA PHONE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 06:33 PM~6644171
> *TAKE A PICTURE OF HER I KNOW YOU GOT A CAMERA PHONE
> *


I'll take an upskirt for ya in the spring :cheesy: 


:roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHAT THAT DONT CU IT HOMIE YA GOTTA TAKE ONE NOW THIS WILL MAKE YOU GANGSTER IF YA DO IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 06:37 PM~6644192
> *WHAT THAT DONT CU IT HOMIE YA GOTTA TAKE ONE NOW THIS WILL MAKE YOU GANGSTER IF YA DO IT RIGHT NOW
> *


Umm that'd be kinda strange, I barely even know her :roflmao: plus she ain't even here today


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2006, 11:09 AM~6644082
> *she's 59 and always talks about her rebel trouble maker Bronx born 40 yr old boyfriend with the thick NY accent.  It gets on my damn nerves.  he's young enough to be her son, she's flaunting him all over her old folks mobile home village pissin people off, I hear every stupid ass story she tells.
> 
> Now I can finally tune her out  :cheesy:
> *


y u talkin bout the bronx :angry:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

EXCUSE EXCUSE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 27 2006, 06:52 PM~6644256
> *y u talkin bout the bronx  :angry:
> *


Yeah man this guy seems like a prick. I hope he gets her cradle robbin ass kicked outta that retirement village :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol ask her wat part of da bronx he from


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 27 2006, 07:02 PM~6644282
> *lol ask her wat part of da bronx he  from
> *


I wouldn't piss on her if she was on fire let alone talk to her  For real she pissed me off askin me questions all up in my business. Then she has the balls to ask me "well if you and your girl ever break up let me know so I can hook her up with this young kid I know that needs a woman" :twak:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol she like the young ones lmfao


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 27 2006, 07:22 PM~6644376
> *lol she like the young ones lmfao
> *


yeah I heard the whole story of how they met. He went to her house to install her high speed internet and asked her out. AFter 3 weeks she figured what the hell, its better than sitting home all alone and they've been together for a year now. Stupid shyt that I don't care to hear about ya know? She pisses me off, gets on my nerves. 

I'm listening to oldies now that I got my headphones. I dont have to listen to her or the guy that's bitching about his home life right now :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

OLDIES HUH YOUR GANGSTER NOW TONY LOL ANY OTHER HOT CHICKS AT WORK


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 08:08 PM~6644590
> *OLDIES HUH YOUR GANGSTER NOW TONY LOL ANY OTHER HOT CHICKS AT WORK
> *


The building is filled with them but none in my area. They're all stuck up and snotty anyway though :thumbsdown:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 08:08 PM~6644590
> *OLDIES HUH YOUR GANGSTER NOW TONY LOL ANY OTHER HOT CHICKS AT WORK
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=187211&st=5700

You gotta download "Chorizo Sandwitch" its funny as hell man :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lmfao im in class bump in it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SOMEONE GIVE ME A LINK TO A SITE WHERE THEY PLAY OLDIES ALL DAY


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 27 2006, 09:33 AM~6644440
> *yeah I heard the whole story of how they met.  He went to her house to install her high speed internet and asked her out.  AFter 3 weeks she figured what the hell, its better than sitting home all alone and they've been together for a year now.  Stupid shyt that I don't care to hear about ya know?  She pisses me off, gets on my  nerves.
> 
> I'm listening to OLDIES now that I got my headphones.  I dont have to listen to her or the guy that's bitching about his home life right now :roflmao:
> *


Tony Vinilla Ice is not a oldie!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 27 2006, 11:26 PM~6645648
> *Tony Vinilla Ice is not a oldie!!!
> *



:twak: :nono:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no he sure aint besides i think vanilla ice wasnt no match for SNOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 11:36 PM~6645671
> *no he sure aint besides i think vanilla ice wasnt no match for SNOW
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 01:36 PM~6645671
> *no he sure aint besides i think vanilla ice wasnt no match for SNOW
> *


milli vinilli


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 28 2006, 01:46 AM~6646360
> *milli vinilli
> *


:rofl:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

MC LITE
MC HAMMER
BIZ MARKIE
IMMATURE
TONY IS A WHORE
KRISS KROSS
ANOTHER BAD CREATION


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2006, 01:49 AM~6646390
> *MC LITE
> MC HAMMER
> BIZ MARKIE
> ...



Never heard of that group :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 27 2006, 02:49 PM~6646390
> *MC LITE
> MC HAMMER
> BIZ MARKIE
> ...


My brother still has that tape. I bet those guys are total losers now.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

at the playground ya know lol i use to have the tape your bro might be a looser for still having it lol j/k i wish i still had my tape i use to jam out to that tape


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *alfaroair*

What's crackin? :wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I GOT SOME MAJOR GAS TODAY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2006, 06:42 PM~6651159
> *I GOT A MAJOR CASE OF HEMEROIDS TODAY
> *



:0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i got one hemroid imma name tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2006, 07:19 PM~6651333
> *i got one hemroid imma name noe
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

names TONY nOe


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yo bROthas. Hit up TONIO on here if you want to have ink or pencil portraits of you and/or your girl

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=300484


He's doing one of me and my girl. Its going to be a Christmas present for her. Before you start asking WTF? I sent him a picture of us and he's doing the portrait based off of that picture :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

I HAVE A SECRET TO TELL U ABOUT THIS GRIM REAPER KID DO U GUYS WANT TO NOE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Nov 28 2006, 04:44 PM~6654512
> *I HAVE A SECRET TO TELL U ABOUT THIS GRIM REAPER KID DO U GUYS WANT TO NOE
> *


*HE IS GAY....AND HE LIKES DICK*


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HEY DUDE WHATS UP WITH THAT SHIT HOMIE HOW YA GONNA TALK SHIT ON OUR PAGE BOUT SOMEONE I HOPE YOUR JOKING


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2006, 04:49 PM~6654552
> *HEY DUDE WHATS UP WITH THAT SHIT HOMIE HOW YA GONNA TALK SHIT ON OUR PAGE BOUT SOMEONE I HOPE YOUR JOKING
> *


I NOE HIM...N I HOPE IM JOKING TO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....L/P RUUUBBEENNN


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HE TOLD ME YOU WAS GAY LOL


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 28 2006, 04:57 PM~6654610
> *HE TOLD ME YOU WAS GAY LOL
> *


NOPE HE IS


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

naw that ***** b a fuckin **** by blood he b suckin dick 24/7
dam ***** y u comein my club topic talkin shit dam


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey ruben no offense but you writte better when u are mad lol


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol i didnt no i just got up when i worte that i couldnt see gud 2 lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u told me you are half blind right like was you born like that or did something happen


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

something happend when i was 10 it started


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn that sucks kind of like daredevil


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ya when i was goin blind is when i saw wicked dragon in person cuz my uncle was cool wit him and my uncle had a street lowrider so that wat got me in to em then matt told me bout lil and then i got in to custom lolos this year 
took me like 6 years to get my chrome lolo bike savein all my money


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i lost my sight cuz my alterrightest


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 04:44 AM~6655208
> *hey ruben no offense but you writte better when u are mad lol
> *


WTF that's what I was thinkin too :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i dont c the driffent of that tho


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

taco u make cylinders??????????


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I CAN MAKE SOME AS LONG AS THE CASH IS COMIN ONLY REASON WHY IS CAUSE OF MY TIME TO DO IT IN IF I HAD AL THE TIME IN THE WORLD I WOULD BASICALLY BE DOIN THINGS FOR FREE


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hoe u make em like pro hoppers m and will they work on co2


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

stronger and no co2


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

so i cant run it on air


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yo bROthas. Hit up TONIO on here if you want to have ink or pencil portraits of you and/or your girl

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=300484
He's doing one of me and my girl. Its going to be a Christmas present for her. Before you start asking WTF? I sent him a picture of us and he's doing the portrait based off of that picture :thumbsup:


What's crackin bROthas? Check this guy out yo, he does good work


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

so tonios ,akein tonyo a pix lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 29 2006, 07:18 PM~6658951
> *so tonios ,akein tonyo a pix lol
> *


He's doing a portrait for me. I'll post it up when he's done


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

kool


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I DUNNO BOUT TONIO LAST NIGHT I WAS IN FEEDBACK TOPIC AND HE WAS SAYING HE RIPPED SOMEONE OFF AND SHIT OVER HIS CUZN OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT THE GUY PRETTY MUCH EXPLAINED THAT HE WILL RIP SOMEONE OFF SO U BETTER CHECK ON THAT TONY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 07:42 PM~6659073
> *I DUNNO BOUT TONIO LAST NIGHT I WAS IN FEEDBACK TOPIC AND HE WAS SAYING HE RIPPED SOMEONE OFF AND SHIT OVER HIS CUZN OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT THE GUY PRETTY MUCH EXPLAINED THAT HE WILL RIP SOMEONE OFF SO U BETTER CHECK ON THAT TONY
> *


Damn it :banghead: I hope I get my portrait now.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH DUDE THAT FOOL WAS ARGUIN WITH SOME OTHER DUDE AND TONIO SAID YES HE STR8 JACKED THE DUDE FOR 350 BECUASE THE GUY JUMPED HIS COUSIN OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT REGARDLESS HE SHOULDNT OF ANSWERED THE POST AND SIT THERE AND SAY ALL THAT SHIT CAUSE NOW PEOPLE ARE LIKE WELL WILL HE JACK ME FOR SOMETHING STUPID OR WHAT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 08:23 PM~6659416
> *YEAH DUDE THAT FOOL WAS ARGUIN WITH SOME OTHER DUDE AND TONIO SAID YES HE STR8 JACKED THE DUDE FOR 350 BECUASE THE GUY JUMPED HIS COUSIN OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT REGARDLESS HE SHOULDNT OF ANSWERED THE POST AND SIT THERE AND SAY ALL THAT SHIT CAUSE NOW PEOPLE ARE LIKE WELL WILL HE JACK ME FOR SOMETHING STUPID OR WHAT
> *


Well I haven't phucked him over so I should be good :happysad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey did you ever download and listen to "Chorizo Sandwitch" ? That's the funniest damn song I've heard in a while :roflmao:



"I told you I was hungry for your love and you went into the kitchen and made me a chorizo sandwitch" :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SURE DID CHORIZ CHORIZ WA O O O


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Tony show the shoes!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHAT SIZE DID TONY GET I BET HE GOT A SIZE 12 FOR HIS GOOFY FEET LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Ignore the date, I guess I didn't set it on my camera :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 08:33 PM~6659503
> *SURE DID CHORIZ CHORIZ WA O O O
> *



"I'm not a thousand huevos away" :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 29 2006, 08:34 PM~6659510
> *Tony show the shoes!!
> *


I'm busy


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

you do know how to lace them right tony cause i dont wanna see you with them all tied tight and shit with big ass bows on them remembeer they are skater shoes so they gotta look fat not tight where your feet are screeming at you to let them free

tony- ahhhhh now they are tight and good to go 
feet - this ***** is crazy
tony- la la la la la la imma set up all 50 of my bikes now
feet- give us us freeeeeeeeeeeeee
lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 08:45 PM~6659598
> *you do know how to lace them right tony cause i dont wanna see you with them all tied tight and shit with big ass bows on them remembeer they are skater shoes so they gotta look fat not tight where your feet are screeming at you to let them free
> 
> tony- ahhhhh now they are tight and good to go
> ...


I tied mine tight :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 08:45 PM~6659598
> *you do know how to lace them right tony cause i dont wanna see you with them all tied tight and shit with big ass bows on them remembeer they are skater shoes so they gotta look fat not tight where your feet are screeming at you to let them free
> 
> tony- ahhhhh now they are tight and good to go
> ...


Damn it my feet gonna be cussin my ass out :tears:

50 bike setup :around:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

your not suppose to tight them tight tony not if you got them the right size or did ya get them a half size bigger to let your feet grow lol either way you lace them and let the ends dangle


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 08:49 PM~6659630
> *your not suppose to tight them tight tony not if you got them the right size or did ya get them a half size bigger to let your feet grow lol either way you lace them and let the ends dangle
> *



WTF? then I'll be trippin all over the damn place :twak:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

no fool let them dangle a lil bit not alot


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 08:50 PM~6659649
> *no fool let them dangle a lil bit not alot
> *


IDK how the hell you lace up skater shoes. I'm gonna tie mine tight, I dont like lettin that tongue out, feels like I'm gonna trip or somethin


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL YOU LACE THEM REGULAR BUT NOT SO TIGHT A LIL SNUGG IS COOL BUT NOT TIGHT THEN THE LAST TOO HOLES YOU FEED STRING THREW AND LET REST HANG


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 29 2006, 10:27 PM~6660170
> *LOL YOU LACE THEM REGULAR BUT NOT SO TIGHT A LIL SNUGG IS COOL BUT NOT TIGHT THEN THE LAST TOO HOLES YOU FEED STRING THREW AND LET REST HANG
> *


damn skater shoes :twak: I'm just gonna cut out all that damn extra foam in the tongue :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey taco ?? wit the cylinders can u make em work on air


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I CANT BUT MY ARCH NEMESIS LOWNSLOW KNOWS HOW


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

oo i no that u can use prohopper
i wanted to c if u can make em work on air

do u have a pix of how they look


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IF I MAKE THEM THEY WILL LOOK LIKE MAN OF STEELS ALSO LIKE FATAL ATTRACTION TRIKE THAT WAS SELLIN THEM ON EBAY


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 29 2006, 10:48 PM~6660279
> *what's up guys
> *


Whatup. So when are you bustin out with your 16" project? you've been going on 2 years with that frame now right?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that frame is trashed in my porch. i still have it but removed most of the bondo and sheetmetal. i tried selling it on here but no one wanted it i guess


i'd rather just get my girls frame done


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

kool how much u sell em 4


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup lil phx


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2006, 10:46 AM~6659606
> *I tied mine tight :dunno:
> *


You are dumb ass if you can't lace them up!!!! and you are never busy!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i have the 16 inch frame and the 20 inch bratz frame


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 29 2006, 11:23 PM~6660494
> *You are dumb ass if you can't lace them up!!!! and you are never busy!!
> *


Hey man I've never worn skater shoes before give me a break :dunno:

TonyO Is always busy. You come and write my build and configuration procedures guide for a Blackberry router and server, Exchange mailbox, Exchange 2003 Server cluster, and vitural server then :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey whats up peeps

http://www.carshowdisplays.com/

Check him out for LED signs, plexiglass show cards, etc.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

homie got some gud lookin shit


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 29 2006, 01:52 PM~6660660
> *Hey man I've never worn skater shoes before give me a break :dunno:
> 
> TonyO Is always busy.  You come and write my build and configuration procedures guide for a Blackberry router and server, Exchange mailbox, Exchange 2003 Server cluster, and vitural server then :twak:
> *


Come and try to save 5.2 million dollars in 28 days!!! :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 30 2006, 02:15 AM~6661853
> *Come and try to save 5.2 million dollars in 28 days!!! :buttkick:
> *


Naw I don't deal with $$ if you don't save it that'll be your debt for the rest of your life :roflmao:

I deal with things that'll be redone or scrapped in the next 5 years anyway :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sup rube


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup taco 
hey pm me how mcuh u want for some cylinders


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

200 total


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ook im a c for wat bike they can go wit


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i think when i do my somewat og trike that would go gud wit it


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

u should c if u can make chopper forks wit them 2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 30 2006, 08:29 PM~6666580
> *200 total
> *


I'll give you $2 shipped and throw in a case of Monster drinks :scrutinize:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

how about ya do that and i will ship myself to ya and when you open the box up i will give you two slaps and a handshake


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 30 2006, 11:21 PM~6667726
> *how about ya do that and i will ship myself to ya and when you open the box up i will give you two sluts and a pony
> *



Not into beastiality but I'll take the two


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

whats' crackin peeps? Just finished my Xmas lights tonight. :thumbsup: Gotta get a tree sometime though, I hate doing that


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

this is me playin santa at the toy drive today fuckin hot as hell i look like the one in the flyer huh with the ro shoes


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

how was it taco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

aww it was a great turnout im glad i took the time to drive 3 hours south to meet up with the brothers and help out. i wanna say there was like 5 or 6 other clubs there all repin hard. what made it even cool of them to come down is there was no awards or anything like that it was pretty much a come kick back and support the kids thing. the cops tried shutin it down but that didnt work. there was free food( carne asada and chicken). lowrider magazine was also there taking pictures of the show. it was funny cause when i showed up first thing was for me to try on the santa suits cause everyone else was to fat so it fit and i said fuck it i will do it since i missed out on shows last year. that suit was hella hot inside it and most of the kids where scared so after a few hours i took it off much love to the people who supported the function


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 4 2006, 05:36 PM~6690008
> *aww it was a great turnout im glad i took the time to drive 3 hours south to meet up with the brothers and help out. i wanna say there was like 5 or 6 other clubs there all repin hard. what made it even cool of them to come down is there was no awards or anything like that it was pretty much a come kick back and support the kids thing. the cops tried shutin it down but that didnt work. there was free food( carne asada and chicken). lowrider magazine was also there taking pictures of the show. it was funny cause when i showed up first thing was for me to try on the santa suits cause everyone else was to fat so it fit and i said fuck it i will do it since i missed out on shows last year. that suit was hella hot inside it and most of the kids where scared so after a few hours i took it off much love to the people who supported the function
> *



Why would they have a skinny santa suit anyway? :dunno: 


Sounds like it was a cool function. I think Majestics had theirs this weekend up in Yuma or PHX.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

thats kool


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What it do Rollerz!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats up lil phx


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

YO WUTS CRACKIN ROLLOERS! NICE TOPIC :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WWWHHHHHHHHHHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ROLLERZ


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup guys 
wats new taco


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 5 2006, 10:35 PM~6699003
> *what's up guys
> *


:wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YO YO YO


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:machinegun: :guns: :wave: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Just to let everyone know that Matt is now into Hot Rods and LOLO"S are out!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 6 2006, 01:43 AM~6700594
> *Just to let everyone know that Matt is now into Hot Rods and LOLO"S are out!!!
> *


Hey nothin wrong with that I own a 68 Mustang Fastback :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wicked dragon matt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What's crackin today :wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

whats up tony ya yo


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn rube thats a tight shirt homie how much was that


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

30 im going to get the other one later on


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

im a let him do my rat bike


----------



## Nemesis BC 407 (Oct 15, 2006)

I hear he is doing pretty good, I talked to homie one time and saw some stuff he has been working on looks pretty good.



> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 5 2006, 03:43 PM~6700594
> *Just to let everyone know that Matt is now into Hot Rods and LOLO"S are out!!!
> *


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 5 2006, 06:43 PM~6700594
> *Just to let everyone know that Matt is now into Hot Rods and LOLO"S are out!!!
> *


r u talking bout wickeddragon matt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Dec 6 2006, 07:31 PM~6706117
> *I hear he is doing pretty good, I talked to homie one time and saw some stuff he has been working on looks pretty good.
> *


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nemesis BC 407_@Dec 6 2006, 09:31 AM~6706117
> *I hear he is doing pretty good, I talked to homie one time and saw some stuff he has been working on looks pretty good.
> *


You mean the paz brothers are building for him.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 6 2006, 11:04 PM~6707518
> *You mean the paz brothers are building for him.
> *


Calm down there Rambo :machinegun: You out to piss everybody off one at a time? :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2006, 01:06 PM~6707532
> *Calm down there Rambo :machinegun:  You out to piss everybody off one at a time?  :roflmao:
> *


Yes i am!! Don't he owe you money too!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 6 2006, 11:08 PM~6707543
> *Yes i am!! Don't he owe you money too!
> *


BOLO owes me money too but do you see me busting him out? oops , wait a minute did I just bust him out? :scrutinize:



Dude if I had all the money people owed me I could put a down payment on a new car 

There's this trick hoe in TX that owes me $600 that I loaned her because she was my friend's girl. She's a damn scammer, she was supposed to get a $2 Mil inheritence but she ain't seen a penny of it and keeps borrowig from people. :uh: 

Then there are other people on LIL (Who will remain nameless) that owe me stuff too and I ain't seen it yet either


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

good thing i dont owe anyone money on here


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 7 2006, 12:18 AM~6708045
> *good thing i dont owe anyone money on here
> *


Not yet anyway


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 6 2006, 02:18 PM~6708045
> *good thing i dont owe anyone money on here
> *


Keep it that way!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 7 2006, 02:04 AM~6708600
> *Keep it that way!!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So when LRM puts out the RO club of the year issue, is the bike club going to be featured in it too?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 6 2006, 02:11 PM~6707577
> *BOLO owes me money too but do you see me busting him out?  oops , wait a minute did I just bust him out? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...



is she a layitlow member?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 6 2006, 08:52 PM~6711324
> *So when LRM puts out the RO club of the year issue, is the bike club going to be featured in it too?
> *


I DONT THINNK SO CAUSE I HEARD THEY HAVE TO SHARE THE ISSUE WITH MAJESTICS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i heard tonyo and all 16 of his bikes will be on the cover of the issue


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

and u kiking all of them over huh noe


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WELL ITS NOT CERTAIN YET WHATS GONNA HAPPEN WITH THE LRM ISSUE AS FAR AS THE BIKE CLUB PRETTY MUCH WHO EVER BRINGS THERE SHIT WILL BE IN IT I KNOW IMMA BE THERE WITH JUST MY FRAME LOL NAW BUT IMMA BE THERE EVEN IF ITS IN THE BACKGROUND DRESSED LIKE SANTA


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Dec 7 2006, 08:59 AM~6713307
> *and u kiking all of them over huh noe
> *


i wouldn't do that :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 7 2006, 09:06 AM~6713349
> *WELL ITS NOT CERTAIN YET WHATS GONNA HAPPEN WITH THE LRM ISSUE AS FAR AS THE BIKE CLUB PRETTY MUCH WHO EVER BRINGS THERE SHIT WILL BE IN IT I KNOW IMMA BE THERE WITH JUST MY FRAME LOL NAW BUT IMMA BE THERE EVEN IF ITS IN THE BACKGROUND DRESSED LIKE SANTA
> *


you guys should start a bike club and not be affiliated with cars, like FK or Nobility, you got enough members to do it

and as weird as tony is, he could still run a club :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 7 2006, 07:52 AM~6711324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I think :scrutinize:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 7 2006, 08:26 PM~6714170
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I like this one :thumbsup:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yo Rollerz!

As most of you already noticed - I will put a special spotlight-feature of LuxuriousB.C. in the next Crank!Magazine. Not to piss you guys off - I decided to have RO featured in the issue after that. So if you guys are interessted - hit me up!

Peace!
Sebastian
Crank!Magazine Chiefeditor


----------



## 2$hort (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 7 2006, 10:26 AM~6714170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO THAT MEANS IM GONNA GET SHOT ?


----------



## 2$hort (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 8 2006, 12:29 AM~6720460
> *Yo Rollerz!
> 
> As most of you already noticed - I will put a special spotlight-feature of LuxuriousB.C. in the next Crank!Magazine. Not to piss you guys off - I decided to have RO featured in the issue after that.  So if you guys are interessted - hit me up!
> ...


WAT ABOOUT MAJESTICS THEY DESERVE IT MORE THEYVE BEEN WITH THEY CLUB LONGER


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

wether someone or some club deserves it more in YOUR eyes - I will decide it.

What about Legions? They been there forever (as far as I remember). The "M" will get a feature, Legions will, TheeArtistics will ... but first is Luxurious, then Rollerz ... then ... we'll see - asco1 said that.

'nuff said. 

Rollerz holla back!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup guys


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 8 2006, 06:08 AM~6721416
> *wether someone or some club deserves it more in YOUR eyes - I will decide it.
> 
> What about Legions? They been there forever (as far as I remember). The "M" will get a feature, Legions will, TheeArtistics will ... but first is Luxurious, then Rollerz ... then ... we'll see - asco1 said that.
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 8 2006, 05:08 PM~6721416
> *wether someone or some club deserves it more in YOUR eyes - I will decide it.
> 
> What about Legions? They been there forever (as far as I remember). The "M" will get a feature, Legions will, TheeArtistics will ... but first is Luxurious, then Rollerz ... then ... we'll see - asco1 said that.
> ...


Thanks bro. You know I'm down for it. Get with LIL PHX and ROBC. Hit me up with whatever info you need from me too


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Yo TonyO - this was just a little "warning" for you guys. The RO feature will be in the 5th issue that gonna come out around may / june 07.

Peace!


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 8 2006, 06:08 AM~6721416
> *wether someone or some club deserves it more in YOUR eyes - I will decide it.
> 
> What about Legions? They been there forever (as far as I remember). The "M" will get a feature, Legions will, TheeArtistics will ... but first is Luxurious, then Rollerz ... then ... we'll see - asco1 said that.
> ...


THATS RIGHT HOMIE, CONGRATS TO LUX BC FOR THEIR FEATURE


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im down for a feature even thow my bike aint done but you can feature me on there as a fabricator for the club


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Dec 8 2006, 12:29 AM~6720460
> *Yo Rollerz!
> 
> As most of you already noticed - I will put a special spotlight-feature of LuxuriousB.C. in the next Crank!Magazine. Not to piss you guys off - I decided to have RO featured in the issue after that.  So if you guys are interessted - hit me up!
> ...


I left you a pm. :biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

answered it!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i sent one also


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

you got an answer too Sir!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

rollerz onlllllllllllllllllyyyyy


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

can i b in the mag 2


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

some more of my homies work


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

can u guys give me some feedback one the shits he can do like a pix of u n ur popz of somthing he really gud at wat he do


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 9 2006, 07:07 AM~6726717
> *can u guys give me some feedback one the shits he can do like a pix of u n ur popz of somthing he really gud at wat he do
> *


Nice lookin work. post more of it


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

that wat he did for me thats all i got from him illl take bettter ones of wat i got n when i go over then ill take pixs of the shop


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: and :thumbsup: on the work........


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres my homeboy Rays bike from the Yakima R.O. chapter..
bike has been around for a few years.. he dont show it that often anymore..


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

that bike looks tight
got any more pixs


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 10 2006, 06:59 PM~6734228
> *heres my homeboy Rays bike from the Yakima R.O. chapter..
> bike has been around for a few years..  he dont show it that often anymore..
> 
> ...



How much shipped? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

mornin family


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

SUP TACO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 11 2006, 05:36 PM~6739847
> *How much shipped?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Still waiting on that shipped price


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i miss this bike i shouldnt of stripped it down i should of just bought a new frame for mine now


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 11 2006, 09:41 AM~6740449
> *Still waiting on that shipped price
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Dec 11 2006, 11:39 PM~6741992
> *:dunno:
> *


let me know if he wants to sell


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

nm taco just got home dealin wit everyones shit today


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ey does ro-bc still got the rims from that bike in the pics he posted


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Dec 11 2006, 04:41 PM~6743036
> *ey does ro-bc still got the rims from that bike in the pics he posted
> *


ERIC HAS THEM FOO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

raul has them


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i miss that whole bike it was my baby


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2006, 07:54 AM~6744452
> *i miss that whole bike it was my baby
> *


You'll have a better one next year if you ever get it finished


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 11 2006, 10:54 PM~6744452
> *i miss that whole bike it was my baby
> *


i know that feeling


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

JUST WAITING FOR MY PARTS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 12 2006, 07:37 PM~6746650
> *JUST WAITING FOR MY FARTS TO STOP LINGERING
> *



Damn bro get yo skanky ass outta here :buttkick: We don't need to be smellin that :barf:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

BAHHH


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

just when ya thought we was done comin out with crazy shit 


















NOT TO FORGET HOPPIN HYDROS ALSO SELLS OUR PLAQUES FOR MODEL CARS TOO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2006, 05:54 PM~6753533
> *just when ya thought we was done comin out with crazy shit
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn I gotta get me one of those


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I DONT THINK THEY ARE OUT YET I WENT TO THE SIGHT AND THEY ARE STILL ON SERIES 5


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 13 2006, 06:08 PM~6753603
> *I DONT THINK THEY ARE OUT YET I WENT TO THE SIGHT AND THEY ARE STILL ON SERIES 5
> *


where do they sell them? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

mornin fockers im in big b's office chillin hit yall up later


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Merry Christmas fooker. Come back home safe


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup guys wats new n merry xmas


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup guys wats new n merry xmas


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup guys wats new n merry xmas


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 15 2006, 08:33 PM~6765499
> *sup guys wats new n merry xmas
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol i no
wats gud tony how u been man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Dec 15 2006, 08:40 PM~6765522
> *lol i no
> wats gud tony how u been man
> *


broke, busy, sad, mad, alll the holiday emotions ya know? :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lool i feel ya mostlt brock tho lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Fo sho.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Alright since nobody in Lowrider General Rollerz Only topic is replying what chu guys think about my hand drawn version of the logo:











Template:











Each line was hand drawn in the computer as you can tell. What you think? Close replica? I know there are differences but its kind of close right?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im in florida fools talk to you all later


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wtf u doing on the east side
n tony it looks better


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM ORIGINALLY FROM FLORIDA BRO IM HERE VISITING FAMILY AND LOOKIN FOR MATT LUGO LOL


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol give me a call if u find him lol i want to ask him something 
u should come to ny


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2006, 05:20 PM~6767044
> *Alright since nobody in Lowrider General Rollerz Only topic is replying what chu guys think about my hand drawn version of the logo:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, but you should have used thicker lines


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol if i find him ruben i will let you know but im not really lookin for him but i will be wearing the rollerz gear so if he sees me then im sure i will know lol


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dude weather is rediculously nice down here


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

its cold as idk over hear


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

had a great night with florida brotherz great shit last night still hung over


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

RO-BC have you seen these. It's the new Locsters that are coming out. I used them for my model cars. The one holding the plaque comes with either Rollerz Only, Southside or Lifestyle. The only bad thing about it is you can't pick which plaque you want.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i seen it the one i posted that was holding our plaque looks like our ceo


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

SUP TACO HOWS FL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

great i kicked it with the florida homies and they was mad cool and welcomed a brother in and made sure i had a good time what made it even better was i finally got to eat at my favorite resturant that i have not eaten at in 3 years with them waffel house. shit i got smashed last night i was even out there break dancin also me and dirty tore it up


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 17 2006, 04:03 PM~6776154
> *great i kicked it with the florida homies and they was mad cool and welcomed a brother in and made sure i had a good time what made it even better was i finally got to eat at my favorite resturant that i have not eaten at in 3 years with them waffel house. shit i got smashed last night i was even out there break dancin also me and dirty tore it up
> *





this ***** was sayin he aint been to that bitch in like 3 yrs....yet the mofo knew exactly what he wanted to the tee!..... :roflmao:
torta anyone? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dude i always get the same plat homie shits my favorite matter of fact i might hit it up tomorrow mornin with my daughter lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's with the dice. I'm just about done with it.


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 18 2006, 02:09 AM~6776169
> *this ***** was sayin he aint been to that bitch in like 3 yrs....yet the mofo knew exactly what he wanted to the tee!..... :roflmao:
> torta anyone? :dunno:
> *



"Yeah I want the eggs overeasy, panacakes, sausage, biscuit and gravy....."


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluepridelowride13_@Dec 19 2006, 10:24 PM~6789058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the Hell!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 20 2006, 07:43 PM~6790953
> *What the Hell!!
> *


Damn bro where you been? Did you get Gene's box yet? It should arrive today or tomorrow if the guy sent it out on Monday.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2006, 08:44 AM~6790960
> *Damn bro where you been?  Did you get Gene's box yet?  It should arrive today or tomorrow if the guy sent it out on Monday.
> *


HAVE YOU SEEN WHAT GENE IS BRINGING ME


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 20 2006, 07:58 PM~6791069
> *HAVE YOU SEEN WHAT GENE IS BRINGING ME
> *


No, what you getting? I know he's getting a brand new Plasma cutter courtesy of TonyO in exchange for something for 07 though. Now he can build another champion car and a couple of champion bikes with it.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 20 2006, 09:58 AM~6791069
> *HAVE YOU SEEN WHAT GENE IS BRINGING ME
> *


It looks real good B!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 20 2006, 11:10 PM~6792162
> *It looks real good B!! :thumbsup:
> *


What is it? PM a Pic


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2006, 09:44 AM~6790960
> *Damn bro where you been?  Did you get Gene's box yet?  It should arrive today or tomorrow if the guy sent it out on Monday.
> *


no i haven't.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2006, 01:14 PM~6792188
> *What is it?  PM a Pic
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 20 2006, 11:32 PM~6792302
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


:tears:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 20 2006, 12:10 PM~6792162
> *It looks real good B!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS! GENE IS ONE COOL MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 21 2006, 12:22 AM~6792617
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I recognize that garage :biggrin: 

Looks good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2006, 01:26 PM~6792663
> *I recognize that garage  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good so far :thumbsup:
> *


ITS FOR MY DAUGHTER :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 21 2006, 12:27 AM~6792667
> *ITS FOR MY DAUGHTER :biggrin:
> *


Cool man well you know if you guys ever need help with setup during next year's tour we'll help ya out :thumbsup: 

As long as you help me with my 10 bike display afterwards :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 20 2006, 02:22 PM~6792617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
LOOKS GOOD BRO , CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE WHOLE THING 2GETHER :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2006, 01:32 PM~6792715
> *Cool man well you know if you guys ever need help with setup during next year's tour we'll help ya out :thumbsup:
> 
> As long as you help me with my 10 bike display afterwards  :biggrin:
> *



LOL FOCKER :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 21 2006, 12:46 AM~6792813
> *LOL FOCKER :biggrin:
> *


fo sho. I'll be helping us get some more Most Bike Club Member awards again this year. :cheesy: 

We had something like 16 entries in San Diego and about 15 or so in Vegas.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

supp rollerz!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 21 2006, 01:46 PM~6796158
> *supp rollerz!!
> *


wazup how's Belgium this time of year?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

SUP TONY


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

bored


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

lol im over hear waitin on my x to come :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 21 2006, 09:22 AM~6797072
> *bored
> *


Then do some work BITCH!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Dec 21 2006, 10:48 PM~6798282
> *Then do some work BITCH!!!! :roflmao:
> *


I would if they gave me some :angry: 

Its a hurry up and wait game in my line of work. I have to wait for other people to do their job before I can do mine then they expect their crap back like yesterday after they give it to me :uh:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 21 2006, 03:27 PM~6796483
> *wazup how's Belgium this time of year?
> *


its too cold down here!! and i have to strip al the paint of my frame in the cold  

but hey it will be nice once its finished


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Merry X-mas to all the Rollerz out there!!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

Merry X-mas lil phx
how u been


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR AND BIKE CLUB


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ROLLERZ FROM THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

TONY UR BIKE IS IN KANDY SHOP TOPIC CALL ME SO I CAN FINISH IT


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

_*Merry Christmas to the Rollerz Only homies from the ShotCallers Family..*_


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Merry Christmas brothas :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 26 2006, 12:10 AM~6826056
> *Merry Christmas brothas :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ!!!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZDIRTY_@Dec 26 2006, 08:30 PM~6832098
> *WHAT UP ROLLERZ!!!!!
> *


SUP BRO HEY DIRTY THANX FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE YOUR GOOD PEOPLE SAME WITH ALL THE TAMPA GUYS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up :wave:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up tony call me.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

How you guys like my new club jacket? This is it brothas TonyO style with the varsity jacket


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nice gotta get me one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 28 2006, 06:56 PM~6842677
> *nice gotta get me one
> *


Just search Ebay. I think I paid $25 shipped + the stitching cost. Those jackets can be ordered through Herff Jones or one of those companies that does letter jackets for high schools and colleges but you're looking at $100 from them


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

YEAH I DONT WANNA PAY 100 FOR A JACKET IMMA LOOK FOR ONE THOW I STILL NEED TO PAY TROY FOR MY BASEBALL JERSEY


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Happy New Year :wave:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Happy new year Rollerz!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

happy new years


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

happy new years everyone
im over hear work on on the malibu n my hopper trike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

back to work tomorrow


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup tony 
ya back to skool I THINK


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 2 2007, 03:13 AM~6877745
> *sup tony
> ya back to skool I THINK
> *


You might not, Bush declared tomorrow a "national day of mourning" for President Ford so I'd look into that. I know I gotta work but all federal places are closed.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

oo shit im a call my skool now lol

this the car we were workin on today after it cought fire
its a 78 malibu wit a corvet 327 i think 
http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...nt=HPIM0066.flv


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

moring sup everyone 
ey taco i might get some fenders done by u soon hit me up later
ya i have skool to day


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up Rollerz!! I hope everyone had a Grate New Year!! The Tour is getting ready to start and i hope to see everybody out this year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 3 2007, 11:28 PM~6892323
> *What's up Rollerz!! I hope everyone had a Grate New Year!! The Tour is getting ready to start and i hope to see everybody out this year.
> *


I'll have enough entries for us this year I think :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Peep the completed plaque designs.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

thats gud tony how long u that u to get it done right


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 4 2007, 01:01 AM~6893229
> *thats gud tony how long u that u to get it done right
> *


At least 2.5 hours on Rollerz Only and about an hour on the RO


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 3 2007, 04:28 PM~6892323
> *What's up Rollerz!! I hope everyone had a Grate New Year!! The Tour is getting ready to start and i hope to see everybody out this year.
> *


hape u had a gud one lil phx i might make it to vegas mayb witout a bike but tryin to make it


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

at least u doing something


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

sup homies happy new year.............tu madre


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 4 2007, 08:51 PM~6906257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jan 5 2007, 04:49 PM~6908933
> *:thumbsup:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


07 will be a great year too hopefully :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

what it do ROLLERZ!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wats gud everyone


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 8 2007, 08:37 PM~6932718
> *wats gud  everyone
> *


Working today :thumbsdown:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

same 
in skool today i hate it lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

IM WORKING TO HOPEFULLY THIS WEEK I GOT BACK TO MY SHOP INSTEAD OF DOING THIS TEMPRARY BULLSHIT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What it do fellas? :wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sup tony


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WUT IT DEW


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

what it do!! you comming to the phoenix show?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

imm gonna try my hardest to make it out there i might have to catch a ride with osomeone from here or LA


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 22 2007, 01:07 PM~7054575
> *imm gonna try my hardest to make it out there i might have to catch a ride with osomeone from here or LA
> *


Then do it!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey man if i cant get a ride you gonna buy me a ticket


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jan 4 2007, 11:51 PM~6906257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

